# Surf Fishing near Apache Pier



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be staying at Apache Campgrounds in July. I will fish mostly the pier, but would like to surf fish a few days while there. Is surf fishing allowed around that location? Also, is a 10ft or 12ft rod best?


Thanks!
Mr. B.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

You can surf fish pretty much anywhere along the shore. Either rod will do. You must buy a salt water license to fish legally in the ocean. Money goes towards the resources. Bring several poles with 2 being the maximin allowed per person. Go early in the AM as the beaches get crowded and there is a " I'm " important attitude towards fisherman that time of year. Purchase or make sand spikes to hold your poles while waiting for bites. I like to set 1 pole in the water and fan cast with the other using 3/4 oz egg sinker, barrel swivel and 5' of line with sharp #2 sharp hook. Let the waves wash it to shore while SLOWLY reeling the line in. Personally I have never had problems with beach walkers. Most are curious as to what is biting. You may get a discount on the pier because you're staying there. It's the longest pier too and lots of room. Good Luck.....
Kim🎣


----------

